# Ονόματα οδών



## Katerina_A (May 14, 2009)

Πάντα είχα αυτήν την απορία, απλώς δεν μου είχε δοθεί η ευκαιρία να την εκφράσω επισήμως και ανοιχτά. Στην αντίστροφη μετάφραση, μεταγράφουμε απλώς ή μεταφράζουμε τα ονόματα των οδών; Και δεν αναφέρομαι στα αυτονόητα, αλλά στις οδούς που έχουν πάρει το όνομά τους από ξένους λογοτέχνες, πολιτικούς, ιστορικά πρόσωπα, κ.λπ.
Π.χ. την οδό Σατωβριάνδου τη μεταγράφουμε Satovriandou ή την κάνουμε Chateaubriand και χάνει τ' αβγά και τα πασχάλια ο ταχυδρόμος μέχρι να καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται; 
Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας;
Αν έχει ξανασυζητηθεί το θέμα, ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη (η αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ δεν μου έδωσε αποτελέσματα).
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2009)

Θα έλεγα Satovriandou γιατί αν ο Αγγλογαλλοπορτογάλος χρησιμοποιήσει την οδό για να σου στείλει τίποτα πίσω, δε νομίζω να έρθει αν γράψει Chateaubriand...


----------



## Ambrose (May 14, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με την Παλάβρα. Και να σημειώσω ότι το φορμά που χρησιμοποιώ είναι το Ελληνικό φορμά, δηλ. Satovriandou 1, όχι 1, Satovriandou Street (όταν πρόκειται για ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση και όχι για τουριστικό οδηγό).


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Μετά τα Evia και Pireas, νομίζω ότι η απάντηση είναι προφανής. Μεταγραμματίζουμε. Plateia Kaniggos ή Kaniggos Square (το πρώτο, ακόμα ασφαλέστερο), Odos Panepistimiou ή Panepistimiou Street, και Odos Gladstonos ή Gladstonos Street. Διότι, στο κάτω κάτω, πόσοι ξέρουν να γράψουν τα ονόματα των φιλελλήνων στην ξένη γλώσσα; (Ο Βερανζέρος ποιος ήταν, είπαμε; ;) )


----------



## Katerina_A (May 14, 2009)

Κι εγώ αυτό νομίζω (και κάνω), Μάτα, αλλά είπα να ρωτήσω μπας και μου διαφεύγει κανένας κανόνας.
Άσε που με τον εξελληνισμό των ονομάτων, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καταλάβει ο ταχυδρόμος (ή και πολλοί άλλοι) τι σχέση έχει ο Σατωβριάνδος με τον Chateaubriand ή ο Κάρολος Ντηλ με τον Charles Diehl, ας πούμε.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

EE — Διοργανικό εγχειρίδιο σύνταξης κειμένων — Διευθύνσεις στα κράτη μέλη: ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά

*Διευθύνσεις στην Ελλάδα ή στην Κύπρο
*
*Μονόγλωσσα έγγραφα*
—Έγγραφα στα ελληνικά: οι διευθύνσεις αναγράφονται στη γλώσσα της δημοσίευσης, αλλά προστίθεται η ονομασία της πόλης και της χώρας στα αγγλικά.
—Έγγραφα σε άλλες γλώσσες της ΕΕ: οι διευθύνσεις αναγράφονται με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες (μεταγράφοντας εν ανάγκη, για παράδειγμα, την ονομασία της οδού).

*Πολύγλωσσα έγγραφα*
Οι διευθύνσεις αναγράφονται στα ελληνικά και οι ονομασίες της πόλης και της χώρας προστίθενται στα αγγλικά. Ολόκληρη η διεύθυνση αναγράφεται επίσης με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες (αγγλική μεταγραφή).


----------



## Katerina_A (May 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> EE — Διοργανικό εγχειρίδιο σύνταξης κειμένων — Διευθύνσεις στα κράτη μέλη: ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά



Αυτό το καταραμένο διοργανικό εγχειρίδιο το ακολουθώ εδώ και χρόνια για τις ευθείες μεταφράσεις του ΕΜΕΑ και δεν μου κοψε να κοιτάξω τι λέει σχετικά με την απορία μου.
Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον το γήρας...


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά μόνο έτσι δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να το συζητήσουμε. Και μόνο έτσι μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να πω ότι ασφαλέστερο είναι να μεταγραμματίζουμε και τα _οδός, πλατεία, λεωφόρος, πάροδος_ κ.τ.ό.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> ασφαλέστερο είναι να μεταγραμματίζουμε και τα _οδός, πλατεία, λεωφόρος, πάροδος_ κ.τ.ό.



Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται λίγο τραβηγμένο αυτό; Μήπως το γ****ε τελείως έτσι; Ο ξένος δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτα πέρα από το Greece στο τέλος.


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2009)

Όχι, καλέ. Στα γερμανικά π.χ. τα -στράσε και στα ισπανικά τα κάγιε παραμένουν ως έχουν, έτσι δεν είναι; Άρα λογικό είναι αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Aσφαλέστερο είναι να μεταγραμματίζουμε και τα _οδός, πλατεία, λεωφόρος, πάροδος_ κ.τ.ό.


Συμφωνώ, Pierre-Jean de Béranger. :)


----------



## Katerina_A (May 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Στα γερμανικά π.χ. τα -στράσε και στα ισπανικά τα κάγιε παραμένουν ως έχουν, έτσι δεν είναι;



*Γκούχ* Εγώ τόσα χρόνια τα -στράσε και τα κάλιε τα μεταφράζω...


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Ναι, είναι σαν να κάνουμε έκπτωση και να λέμε: «Εντάξει, δεν θα το στείλω στην _Οδό Οξφόρδης_, γιατί ποιος θα καταλάβει την _Οξφόρδη_, θα το στείλω στην _Οδό Όξφορντ_». Έλα όμως που οι Άγγλοι έχουν _Oxford Street, Oxford Way, Oxford this, Oxford that_. Χρησιμοποιούμε το _Street_ και το _Square_ με τη λογική ότι ο ταχυδρόμος μπορεί να μεταφράσει και να καταλάβει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _Kaniggos Square_ και _Kaniggos Street_.


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2009)

Κάλιε; Όχι κάγιε; Και γιατί λένε μερικά τραγούδια «κε πάσα πορ λα κάγιε»;; Πάει, έπεσα από τα σύννεφα  Εγώ πάντως τις διευθύνσεις στις ευθείες μεταφράσεις τις αφήνω ως έχουν και αν χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε βάζω μετάφραση σε οδούς και σοκάκια σε παρένθεση. Στις αντίστροφες μεταγράφω και μόνο αν χρειαστεί μεταφράζω. Α, και μια και το θυμήθηκα: άντε τώρα να μεταφράσεις τις παρόδους και τα άλλα χαριτωμένα που υπάρχουν σε πολλά μέρη της Ελλάδας (και ένα βρωμονήσι που μου έρχεται έτσι τυχαία στο μυαλό :))


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Συμφωνώ, Pierre-Jean de Béranger. :)


Έλα μετά να συμφωνήσουμε σ' αυτόν:
Login Geiden


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι, ειδικά σε νομικά κείμενα κ.τ.ό., η μετάφραση στοιχείων που περιλαμβάνει η ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση αποτελεί τεράστο no-no. Κι αλήθεια, προς επίρρωση όσων είπε παραπάνω κι ο Νίκελ, πόσες ιαπωνικές ή κινεζικές διευθύνσεις βλέπετε με μετάφραση μερών τους; Τις περνάμε στο ντούκου, σωστά;


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι, ειδικά σε νομικά κείμενα κ.τ.ό., η μετάφραση στοιχείων που περιλαμβάνει η ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση αποτελεί τεράστο no-no. Κι αλήθεια, προς επίρρωση όσων είπε παραπάνω κι ο Νίκελ, πόσες ιαπωνικές ή κινεζικές διευθύνσεις βλέπετε με μετάφραση μερών τους; Τις περνάμε στο ντούκου, σωστά;


Σωστά και σωστά. Ιδιαίτερα τα από Άπω Ανατολή, τα αφήνουμε όπως μας τα δίνει το πρωτότυπο - μην παίζουμε και με την τύχη μας!


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έλα μετά να συμφωνήσουμε σ' αυτόν: Login Geiden


Αφού το ρωσικό Γ είναι το λατινικό Η, τότε μιλάμε για τον Λογγίνο Χέυδεν, νυν Χέιδεν.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αφού το ρωσικό Γ είναι το λατινικό Η, τότε μιλάμε για τον Λογγίνο Χέυδεν, νυν Χέιδεν.



Δεν σε ρωτάω ποιος είναι. Ζητώ να συμφωνήσουμε στον μεταγραμματισμό: βεβαίως όχι Geiden, διαλέξτε ανάμεσα σε Heiden και Heyden. Με όλα έχει γραφτεί ο άνθρωπος. Και το ωραίο από την Wikipedia:
In Athens one of the roads to Victory Square is named after Van Heiden.
Victory Square;


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2009)

Μόλις το διόρθωσα, και απάλειψα και εκείνο το ότι οι Έλληνες τον αποκάλεσαν μπεμπέ (= Father) !


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Costas said:


> Μόλις το διόρθωσα, και απάλειψα και εκείνο το ότι οι Έλληνες τον αποκάλεσαν μπεμπέ (= Father) !


Όπου, από συζήτηση για τη μεταγραφή των δρόμων, προκύπτει διόρθωση στον Χέιδεν της Wikipedia. I love synergy!


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν σε ρωτάω ποιος είναι. Ζητώ να συμφωνήσουμε στον μεταγραμματισμό: βεβαίως όχι Geiden, διαλέξτε ανάμεσα σε Heiden και Heyden. Με όλα έχει γραφτεί ο άνθρωπος. Και το ωραίο από την Wikipedia:
> In Athens one of the roads to Victory Square is named after Van Heiden.
> Victory Square;


Το Victory Square είναι, προφανώς, λάθος. Για την επιλογή μεταξύ Heiden και Heyden, η βίκι επαμφοτερίζει:
Born in Zuidlaren, in the north east of the Netherlands, as Lodewijk Sigismund Gustaaf, Empire Count van *Heyden*, Lord of Reinestein. He was the second son of Sigismund Pieter Alexander, count van *Heiden*, lord of Reinestein and Laarwoud, drost of Drenthe, and Marie Frederique baroness Van Reede. Van *Heiden* is the only Dutch naval hero to have come from the landlocked province of Drenthe.
Count Lodewijk van *Heyden* married Anne-Marie Akeleye, daughter of captain Johannes Akeleye, a Danish-born sea officer in Russian service. They had four children, including their younger son count Frederick *Heyden*, the future Governor-General of the Grand Duchy of Finland.

Ο ίδιος φαίνεται να προτιμούσε το Heyden, αλλά οι κατιόντες συγγενείς του επέλεγαν είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο: http://genealogics.org/descend.php?personID=I00066696&tree=LEO. Ίσως για την επιλογή του y έναντι του i να βάρυνε το й στο Гейден (σε σύγκριση με το и — πρβλ λχ Гей). To й μεταγράφεται συχνότερα y, όχι i.

ΥΓ Ο _Δεριγνύ_ (Henri de Rigny) δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι _Ρινιί_; :)


----------



## Katerina_A (May 14, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Κάλιε; Όχι κάγιε; Και γιατί λένε μερικά τραγούδια «κε πάσα πορ λα κάγιε»;; Πάει, έπεσα από τα σύννεφα  ... (και ένα βρωμονήσι που μου έρχεται έτσι τυχαία στο μυαλό :))



_Κάλιε_ στα πούρα καστιλλιάνικα. Ορισμένοι, της ιβηρικής πάλι, το προφέρουν ως _κάγκιε_ με παχύ το "_γκ_" ή κάπως έτσι. _Κάγιε _το λένε οι Λατινοαμερικάνοι, με διάφορες παραλλαγές ανάλογα με τη χώρα. Ο Αργεντινός και ο Ουρουγουανός, ας πούμε, θα πει _κάχιε_ με παχύ-παχύ το _χ_. Αν είναι κάπου τριγύρω η Δανάη ή άλλος ισπανομαθής και επιθυμεί να προσθέσει ή να διορθώσει κάτι, ελεύθερα.
Όσο για το βρομονήσι, μην τα συζητάς!


----------



## amfoivio (Sep 18, 2012)

Χμ....δηλαδή πχ. έχοντας να μεταφράσω την έκφραση ''στην οδό Χαντζή αριθμός 70'' θα πρέπει να το κανω ''at 70 odos Hantzh"???
Ή είναι η περίπτωση που σε παίρνουν με τις ντομάτες???


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Θα έλεγα να το κάνεις «at 70 Chantzi Street» (ή Hantzi Street).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2012)

Εγώ βρίσκω τραβηγμένο τον μεταγραμματισμό του "οδός". Σε αντίθεση με άλλες γλώσσες, δεν έχουμε εκατό διαφορετικούς τύπους διευθύνσεων· άντε, οδό, λεωφόρο και πλατεία. Και περίπτωση να μπερδευτεί ο ταχυδρόμος δεν υπάρχει. Εμένα δεν χάθηκε ποτέ κανένα γράμμα μου κι ας έγραφα "street" κι όχι "οδός". Άλλωστε γι' αυτό υπάρχει ο ταχυδρομικός κώδικας και δεν νομίζω να αντιστοιχούν πολλοί ομώνυμοι δρόμοι σε κάθε κώδικα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2012)

Το _οδός_ γιατί να χρειάζεται να μείνει αμετάφραστο;
Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω από του βγαίνει το Hantzh, το οποίο θα το διάβαζα Χαντζ. 
Επειδή μεταφράζεις νομικό κείμενο, θα έλεγα at No 30, Hantzi Street
Αν ήταν διεύθυνση σε φάκελλο θα έγραφα Hantzi 30, γιατί έτσι γράφονται οι διευθύνσεις σε πολλές χώρες και στη δική μας, κι έτσι δίνει οδηγίες το ταχυδρομείο.


----------



## amfoivio (Sep 18, 2012)

Το Χαντζή ήταν απλώς μέρος του παραδείγματος!
Θα μπορούσα να είχα σκεφτεί κάτι πιο ευανάγνωστο, είναι γεγονός!
Ευχαριστωωωω!!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 18, 2012)

amfoivio said:


> Χμ....δηλαδή πχ. έχοντας να μεταφράσω την έκφραση ''στην οδό Χαντζή αριθμός 70'' θα πρέπει να το κανω ''at 70 odos Hantzh"???


Θα ήθελα κατ' αρχάς να παρατηρήσω ότι η μεταγραφή των ελληνικών ονομάτων στο λατινικό αλφάβητο δεν γίνεται σε γκρίκλις, όπου υπάρχει και οπτική ορθογραφία (π.χ. ω -> w) (παραπέμπω ξανά στο νήμα Μεταγραμματισμός EL>EN κατά ΕΛΟΤ 743 / ISO 843). 
Με βάση το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ λοιπόν (που το επιλέγω για λόγους ομοιομορφίας, οπότε ας μην ξαναπιάσουμε τη συζήτηση περί του αν το Χ μεταγραμματίζεται καλύτερα ως H ή ως Ch :)), αν επιλέξεις να μεταγράψεις, θα πεις at Chatzi 70. Αν όχι, at 70 Chatzi Street. Το at 70 odos Chatzi είναι υβρίδιο - ούτε αγγλικό, ούτε και πολύ ελληνικό :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

Βοήθεια Χριστιανοί (και μη)!
Τι γίνεται με τις ταχυδρομικές διευθύνσεις σε χωριά και λοιπά μέρη που δεν έχει αποφασίσει ο δήμος ακόμα να τους δώσει οδό και αριθμό; 
Και εξηγώ: Έχω να γράψω σε φάκελλο από Αγγλία την εξής Ελληνική διεύθυνση: 
_Πάροδος Τάδε, όπισθεν ξενοδοχείου Δείνα, Χωριό, Νομός_
Αν δεν μπει το ότι πρόκειται για το σπίτι πίσω από το ξενοδοχείο Δείνα (το οποίο έχει είσοδο σε άλλο δρόμο, με κανονική οδό και αριθμό), το γράμμα μπορεί να πάει σε κάποιο από τα σπίτια στην άλλη άκρη της παρόδου και να μην το ξαναδούν ποτέ, όπως έχει ήδη συμβεί, οπότε δεν γίνεται να το παραλείψω. 
Μέχρι στιγμής έχω γράψει: _Parodos Tade, op. Hotel Deina _ κλπ, γιατί αμυδρά θυμάμαι ότι παλιά υπήρχε αυτή η συντομογραφία του όπισθεν, αλλά δεν είμαι κι 100% σίγουρη ότι όντως τη θυμάμαι. Ολόκληρο να μπει δεν πολυχωράει και επίσης πώς θα το έγραφα; Opisthen; Βehind;


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2015)

Να γράψεις τη χώρα στα αγγλικά, το όνομα του χωριού και του νομού στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά, και τα υπόλοιπα μόνο στα ελληνικά. Στην ανάγκη, αριστερά μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις κι έναν μικρό χάρτη για τον ταχυδρόμο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

Δε γίνεται, γιατί δεν θα γράψω εγώ τη διεύθυνση στο φάκελλο. Εγώ γράφω τη διεύθυνση στον υπολογιστή και μπαίνει κατευθείαν στο φάκελλο. Και δεν έχω επιλογή γραμματοσειράς.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2015)

Τότε: Parodos Karamanoli, piso apo Hotel Psarrou. Όχι opisthen, γιατί μπορεί να νομίζουν ότι είναι ξένο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

Πίσω από είναι ένας χαρακτήρας πιο πανω απο το όπισθεν. 
Και γιατί κακό το όπισθεν κι όχι κακό το έναντι, π.χ., που βλέπουμε στις διευθύνσεις; 
Παντως με βοήθησες. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 19, 2015)

Katerina_A said:


> _Κάλιε_ στα πούρα καστιλλιάνικα. Ορισμένοι, της ιβηρικής πάλι, το προφέρουν ως _κάγκιε_ με παχύ το "_γκ_" ή κάπως έτσι. _Κάγιε _το λένε οι Λατινοαμερικάνοι, με διάφορες παραλλαγές ανάλογα με τη χώρα. Ο Αργεντινός και ο Ουρουγουανός, ας πούμε, θα πει _κάχιε_ με παχύ-παχύ το _χ_. Αν είναι κάπου τριγύρω η Δανάη ή άλλος ισπανομαθής και επιθυμεί να προσθέσει ή να διορθώσει κάτι, ελεύθερα.


Και ετεροχρονισμένο (έξι χρόνια αργότερα) και εκτός θέματος, αλλά δεν αντέχω να μην σχολιάσω. 

"Πούρα καστιλιάνικα" δεν μιλάει ούτε ο δον Κιχώτης, που λέει ο λόγος. Ναι, υπάρχουν μερικοί που λένε ακόμη _κάλιε_, αλλά είναι ελάχιστοι. Όπως λέει και η Βίκη: The phoneme /ʎ/ (as distinct from /ʝ/) is found in some areas in Spain (mostly northern and rural) and some areas of South America (mostly highlands) [...] One notable dialectal feature is the merging of the voiced palatal fricative [ʝ] (as in ayer) with the palatal lateral approximant [ʎ] (as in calle) into one phoneme (yeísmo), with /ʎ/ losing its laterality. While the distinction between these two sounds has traditionally been a feature of Castilian Spanish, this merger has spread throughout most of Spain in recent generations. 

Οι περισσότεροι λοιπόν παντού το λένε _κάγιε_, και στην Ισπανία και στη Νότια Αμερική. 

Στην Αργεντινή και στην Ουρουγουάη απ' όσο ξέρω ακούγεται περισσότερο το _κά*ζ*ε_ ή _κά*σ*ε _με παχύ ζ ή σ. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να το εκλάβει κανείς ως χ αυτό, αλλά πάλι δεν επιμένω γιατί δεν το έχω ψάξει πολύ το θέμα των συγκεκριμένων χωρών. 

Το _κάγκιε _δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου ούτε το έχω ακουστά και πολύ με ξενίζει ακόμη και ως ενδεχόμενο: μεταξύ φωνηέντων στα Ισπανικά ποτέ δεν έχουμε "σκληρά" σύμφωνα. Εκπλησσομαι με αυτήν την απόδοση και αν ισχύει θα ήθελα να ακούσω κάποιο παράδειγμα.

Λοιπόν ανακεφαλαίωση: σε γενικές γραμμές και στη σημερινή εποχή, το πιο διαδεδομένο κι επίσημο και καθιερωμένο και κατανοητό είναι το _κάγιε_.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και ετεροχρονισμένο (έξι χρόνια αργότερα) και εκτός θέματος, αλλά δεν αντέχω να μην σχολιάσω.
> ...
> 
> Λοιπόν ανακεφαλαίωση: σε γενικές γραμμές και στη σημερινή εποχή, το πιο διαδεδομένο κι επίσημο και καθιερωμένο και κατανοητό είναι το _κάγιε_.



Κι εγώ δεν αντέχω να μη σχολιάσω, μουσικά. Έκαστος εφ' ω ετάχθη κι ο καθένας το βιολί του, στη στράτα του. 




Palavra said:


> Κάλιε; Όχι κάγιε; Και γιατί λένε μερικά τραγούδια «κε πάσα πορ λα κάγιε»;; ...


Peligro - Manu Chao






Que pasa por la calle
No pasa na' (peligroso)
Que pasa por la calle
No pasa na' (peligroso)


----------

